# Célula a SE



## Teles (27 Mai 2011 às 22:59)

Boas , hoje tirei fotos ao desenrolar de uma célula que se encontrava a SE de Rio Maior, como se podia constactar pelo sat , esta célula encontrava-se a grande distância , motivo pelo qual tive por vezes de utlilizar o zoom maximo da maquina , por isso desde já o meu pedido de desculpas pela qualidade das fotos


----------



## miguel (27 Mai 2011 às 23:05)

Belas fotos gosto das cores da célula com o por do sol e muito belos os mammatus


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mai 2011 às 23:08)

Destaque claro para os mammatus 

Boas fotos e bem apanhado.


----------



## squidward (27 Mai 2011 às 23:10)

Também vi esses _mammatus_, tentei tirar umas fotos  com o telemóvel, mas não ficaram grande coisa


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Mai 2011 às 23:12)

Mesmo com a célula a uns bons km de distancia a qualidade esta impecavel,parabéns Teles 

Belos Mammatus!


----------



## actioman (27 Mai 2011 às 23:14)

Então mas agora há mammatus em todos os lados! 

Que fabulosos, parabéns! Muito muito bons!

É o que eu digo, Maio memorável!!! Muito material companheiros!

Obrigado pela excelente partilha!


----------

